# Lost my ass!!!!



## davemg (Jan 3, 2017)

I lost my ass driving for Uber. Didn't make a damn penny. Ended up owning shitload more than I can afford. Yeah, I'm not a happy camper. And how the heck do we contact a live person at Uber????


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

davemg said:


> I lost my ass driving for Uber. Didn't make a damn penny. Ended up owning shitload more than I can afford. Yeah, I'm not a happy camper. And how the heck do we contact a live person at Uber????


More details please. I'm assuming you leased a vehicle from Uber? Yeah, that's the number one way to go bankrupt. Sorry this happened to you, if you had found this site before you leased from Uber, you wouldn't be in this mess now. 

Oh...and there is NO way to contact a 'Live Person at Uber' unless you go to their 'Greenlight Hubs' which may or may not be conveniently located near you.

Again....sorry to hear you've been another Uber Exchange casualty. What Uber is doing to drivers should be illegal.


----------



## davemg (Jan 3, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> More details please. I'm assuming you leased a vehicle from Uber? Yeah, that's the number one way to go bankrupt. Sorry this happened to you, if you had found this site before you leased from Uber, you wouldn't be in this mess now.
> 
> Oh...and there is NO way to contact a 'Live Person at Uber' unless you go to their 'Greenlight Hubs' which may or may not be conveniently located near you.
> 
> Again....sorry to hear you've been another Uber Exchange casualty. What Uber is doing to drivers should be illegal.


I did lease a vehicle through Enterprise, to try it out, see how it goes. I drove for 40 hours and made $460. $250 for rental, $60 for gas and $250 for a ticket, UGH!!! I'm in the negative. I know the ticket was my fault.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What did you get cited (ticketed) for?


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

How long is your lease for?? I am assuming that is $250 per week...


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

can't blame the ticket on loss of earnings...Sorry you got it though, what was it for


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

davemg said:


> I did lease a vehicle through Enterprise, to try it out, see how it goes. I drove for 40 hours and made $460. $250 for rental, $60 for gas and $250 for a ticket, UGH!!! I'm in the negative. I know the ticket was my fault.





davemg said:


> $450 payout. $250 rental car. $60 for gas. 39 online hours. $3.90 an hour. Forgot one thing. Citation for loading/unloading. $60 give or take. Revised to $2.05 an hour.


So was it $250 or $60 for the ticket or did you get multiple tickets?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

So in one week you got a "free" car plus $80 (which includes the cost of the ticket you say was your fault). How long are you locked into the lease? I'm not sure this counts as losing your ass.


----------



## davemg (Jan 3, 2017)

louvit said:


> can't blame the ticket on loss of earnings...Sorry you got it though, what was it for


The ticket was for loading/unloading in a through lane. Downtown Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## davemg (Jan 3, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> So in one week you got a "free" car plus $80 (which includes the cost of the ticket you say was your fault). How long are you locked into the lease? I'm not sure this counts as losing your ass.


For me, losing $50 is losing my ass.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

They need to start including KY with those rentals.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

They need to start including KY with those rentals.


----------



## davemg (Jan 3, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> They need to start including KY with those rentals.


If you're in a city/town where you can get a lot of Uber rides, it might be worth it. I would drive around for an hour before I got a ride. For me, it wasn't worth it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

1) You made $10 an hour before costs other than gas in an expensive trial run.

2) You probably wasted a lot of gas.

3) You can't learn to Uber well in a week.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

davemg said:


> I lost my ass driving for Uber. Didn't make a damn penny. Ended up owning shitload more than I can afford. Yeah, I'm not a happy camper. And how the heck do we contact a live person at Uber????


Sorry to hear that but it's going to get very interesting when IRS receives a million returns from drivers that all lost money. If you drive x in most cities you are at a negative after all is set and done , unless you are one of the ones that only wants to do surge fares then you are in trouble as well as the ines that only want to do suv. We are hitting the 2nd full year tax return in south Florida a lot of drivers are in for a nice surprise!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I would quit.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

davemg said:


> Ended up owning shitload more than I can afford.


How did you get free stuff driving for Uber?


----------



## Shuborgabagit (Oct 19, 2016)

davemg said:


> I lost my ass driving for Uber. Didn't make a damn penny. Ended up owning shitload more than I can afford. Yeah, I'm not a happy camper. And how the heck do we contact a live person at Uber????


They aren't alive at the Green Light station either. They are just as helpful as the in app help.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh man... $150 for 40 hours... (not counting the ticket)

Give the car back.. not worth your time bro.

To put it in perspective...

(as a cab driver)

I made more than that after paying the company, EVERY SINGLE DAY i worked this week, and my average on last year was more than that PER SHIFT in terms of profit.


either your doing something really wrong in terms of where in town your working, or that market is jsut too terrible to make a living at.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Live person at uber? I like that one.


----------

